# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Žao mi je zbog telefona...

## klia

Samo bih vam htjela reći da mi nikako nije jasno zašto ove godine nije prepoznat vaš projekt kad se na sva usta priča o nacionalnom programu za dojenje, o različitim vrstama potpore.... I taman kad čovjek pomisli da se bar nešto konkretno i dobro uspjelo realizirati, saznam ovako ružne vijesti....
Za pohvalu je to što ipak nastavljate savjetovati, makar na nešto kompliciranijim brojevima ( još ih nisam upamtila :/ )

----------


## dijanam

Sto se dobije kad se nazove stari broj? Jel bas sasvim ugaseno ili mozda ide kakva prijelazna obavijest?

U zadarskom rodilistu je SOS plakat sa starim brojem.
Pretpostavljam da Minnie misli na sve, samo da znam ako nas neka od "nasih" pita.

----------


## dijanam

Sto se dobije kad se nazove stari broj? Jel bas sasvim ugaseno ili mozda ide kakva prijelazna obavijest?

U zadarskom rodilistu je SOS plakat sa starim brojem.
Pretpostavljam da Minnie misli na sve, samo da znam ako nas neka od "nasih" pita.

----------


## apricot

Dobije se obavijest o promjeni.
Uostalom, nazovi... mislim da ćeš čuti Emily.

----------


## ivarica

dobije se poruka s novim brojevima   :Smile:  
napravit cemo naljepnice za plakate u neko skorije vrijeme

----------


## ivarica

da emily   :Laughing:  
cuje se neka teta iz t-hta

----------


## apricot

ma da?!
A meni prava emiliy!

----------


## Minnie

Koliko dugo će trajati ta obavijest?

----------


## ivarica

jos neko vrijeme.

----------

